# Truecrypt: Verschlüsseltes FakeRAID lässt sich nicht mounten

## root_tux_linux

Ahoi

Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit Truecrypt zwar...

Es sieht folgender massen aus

Auf S-ATA 0 und S-ATA 1 befindet sich Windows das mit Truecrypt verschlüsselt wurde.

Beide Platten ergeben ein  Nvidia-FakeRAID (RAID 0) Verbund.

Also:

SATA-0 + S-ATA-1 = 2x 320GB HDD (NVRaid - RAID0) = Windows (Truecrypt)

Der Verbund klappt und man kann von einem anderen Windows aus, auch auf die Daten zugriffen.

Wenn ich jedoch mittels  Gentoo und Truecrypt auf den Verbund zugreiffen will bekomm ich ständig die Fehlermeldung: "Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden:

/sys/block/nvidia_affhhijh/nvidia_affhhijh3/start

Kann mir jemand helfen?  :Sad: 

```
gentoo ~ # dmraid -ay

RAID set "nvidia_affhhijh" already active

RAID set "nvidia_affhhijh1" already active

RAID set "nvidia_affhhijh2" already active

RAID set "nvidia_affhhijh3" already active

```

```

gentoo ~ # dmraid -s

*** Active Set

name   : nvidia_affhhijh

size   : 1250284544

stride : 256

type   : stripe

status : ok

subsets: 0

devs   : 2

spares : 0

gentoo ~ # 

```

```
gentoo ~ # truecrypt /dev/mapper/nvidia_affhhijh3 /mnt/windows

gentoo ~ # 

```

Fehlermeldung:

```
Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden:

/sys/block/nvidia_affhhijh/nvidia_affhhijh3/start
```

```
gentoo ~ # equery l truecrypt

 * Searching for truecrypt ...

[IP-] [  ] app-crypt/truecrypt-7.0a-r2:0

gentoo ~ # 

```

----------

## Brezelbaecker

Tach,

vielleicht hat sich dein Problem ja schon erledigt, aber mögliche Fehler zu kennen ist immer sinnvoll  :Wink: 

ich habe/hatte selbiges Problem mit einem Intel RAID (Mobo: Asus z68 V-Pro).

Bei mir lag es daran, dass der devicemapper nicht gestartet wurde und somit kein device zum einhängen vorhanden war, bzw. Truecrypt dann 

durch den Controller "hindurch" beide platten gesehen und gemountet hat. -> FAIL!   :Twisted Evil: 

Durch starten des device-mapper Services hatte ich dann auch unter /dev/md* ein device zum einhängen. (Danach ging auch die Automountfunktion von tc)

Das mounten per /dev/mapper/... hat bei mir nicht funktioniert. 

Hoffe das hilft!  

sollte ich völlig falsch liegen, dann korrigiert mich...  :Very Happy: 

----------

